# Gnome 3

## BlackBelt

Salve, gnome 3 e` in portage (l ho visto con il sync di oggi). Qualcuno ha provato a installarlo? Feedback? Impressioni?

----------

## spillo

Uhuh! Curioso! Mi sa che quei 40 GB non allocati nell'hard disk verranno utilizzati per una nuova installazione... Grazie della segnalazione, appena avrò un paio d'ore mi cimento e ti faccio sapere  :Wink: 

----------

